# small but mighty



## estudiante de espanol

I just want to know how to say small but mighty in all languages. Pronunciations also (if possible). Thanks


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid this is a very vague question. Any context, please? 

Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Farsi: *

Chúchá kho kuví
(Small but strong)

ú - oo as in *boot*
í - ee as in *meet*
á - *a *as in the Spanish *habla*

*Bien*


----------



## Flaminius

Hebrew: 
קטן אבל ממזר --- katan aval mamzer.  Small but bastard.

Japanese:
Well, the closest I could get is a set phrase.
山椒は小粒でもピリリと辛い。 --- sanshō-wa kotzubu demo piriri-to karai.
Sichuan pepper is, even small-grained, piriri (onomatopoeia) spicy.


----------



## Krümelmonster

In German the literal translation would be "klein aber stark/mächtig", but it's more common to say "klein aber oho" (Oho is a sound of expressing surprise )


----------



## lazarus1907

Spanish: Pequeño, pero matón (small, but killer)


----------



## Cereth

small but mighty.... 
"chiquito pero picoso"


----------



## erick

In Latin: Parvus sed potentus.
In Italian, I believe: Piccolo ma potente.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: pequeno mas potente/poderoso/forte.

P.S. For the pronunciation, click here.


----------



## betulina

Without a specific context, in Catalan I would say "petit, però valent" (small but brave)... which reminds me of the Catalan translation of one of the Dragon Ball songs (years ago!)   There could be plenty of alternatives, but this one seems the most idiomatic to me.


----------



## übermönch

Literally it would be
"Malen([m]kiy/[f]kaya/[n]koye), no maguch([m]iy/[f]aya/[n]iye)"
But people never say that, they use the following:
"malen([m]kiy/[f]kaya/[n]koye), da udalen([m]kiy/[f]kaya/[n]koye)"

"small but [don't know the exact english word, something like 'lively positively agressive']"

[m]'s masculinum, [f]'s femininum & [n]'s neutrum.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

छोटा मगर जोर वाला
(chota magar jor waalaa)

*Gujarati*:

naano pan jabbar
("jabbar" is actually a very suitable word here - it covers all possible connotations of the word "mighty")

*French:*

petit mais fort


----------



## Tisia

Persian:
*کوچک امّا توانا* (kuhak amma tavana)

Kurdish:
*بچوک به لام به هيز* (bechuk balam bahez)

Finnish:
Pieni mutta mahtava

Tisia


----------



## Tyfo

It woulder alter in context:

Lille, men tapper.

Small, but brave.

(In danish).


----------



## Brasileño

*small but mighty* 
In portuguese...
Pequeno, porém importante
Pequeno, porém poderoso


----------



## uruku

In Hungarian it would be: 

Kicsi, de eros       / i pronounced like in, cs like ch in champion, e like in very, o like the second e int better, s like in shoe /

(Small, but strong)


----------



## Moanin'Myrtle

In Romanian you would say:  

Mic dar puternic.  (small but strong) 

As for the pronounciation, you should read it exactly the way it's written.


----------



## alby

In Croatian we have expression " Sitan, ali dinamitan" (Small but dynamite).
See-t-an, alee, dee-nam-eetan - I hope this is not too much confusing

Nataša


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: 

*"Liten, men stark/mäktig"*


----------



## Robinvn

In Dutch:
Klein maar sterk / dapper 
The first one means strong/mighty, the second one means brave. It's not the same as mighty but it's some sort of saying in Dutch: Klein maar dapper.


----------



## Manuel_M

Robinvn said:
			
		

> In Dutch:
> Klein maar sterk / dapper
> The first one means strong/mighty, the second one means brave. It's not the same as mighty but it's some sort of saying in Dutch: Klein maar dapper.


 
Maltese: *żgħir imma qawwi*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian, smt like this: 
"Mali ali ubitačan" (Cyrillic: мали али убитачан) which means "small but murderous/fatal/the one that can kill you".

Pozdrav!


----------



## azejmile

En Venezuela decimos: PEQUEÑO PERO CUMPLIDOR... creo que se ajusta muy bien.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:

pieni mutta pippurinen

Translation: Small but peppery


----------



## Honour

Turkish: 
küçük ama etkili (small but effective)


----------



## Josh_

Arabic:

*ضغير لكن قوي
*saghiir laakin qawiy


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Munti subalit Matinik   /  De Pa Dumaget: Dakaela misan untisik.
*


----------

